# Beethoven Piano Concerto Suggestions?



## RonP (Aug 31, 2012)

I need to replace an old worn out LP collection of his concertos. I'd prefer SACD, if possible. It can be different performers if you think one performance is much better than the others.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

RonP said:


> I need to replace an old worn out LP collection of his concertos. I'd prefer SACD, if possible. It can be different performers if you think one performance is much better than the others.


Can't do the SACD bit for you. I'll just suggest Arrau/C.Davis for the 4th, Cliburn/Reiner for the 5th. In both cases the sound is good, but it ain't SACD.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't have a suggestion for SACD, and I don't know if your requirements in terms of sound quality will be met with this set (because the recording is quite a few years older), however: in terms of playing, performance, conducting, tempi, etc. it is my favourite:

Zimmerman, Bernstein

http://www.amazon.com/Beethoven-Pia...346689884&sr=8-2&keywords=zimmerman+bernstein


----------



## UberB (Apr 16, 2011)

Fleisher/Szell for a complete set. I also like Gilels/Ludwig for 4 and 5.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

You might look into the Brautigam/Parrott recordings on BIS:










Personally, I'd go with the Fleischer/Szell set... or Brendel... or Perahia...

and then get some of the finer performances of selected concertos:


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Abbado and Pollini with Berliner.


----------

